# Audi A3 Sedan Brochure



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

For those interested here is the A3 "saloon" brochure from across the pond in the UK: 

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/a3-saloon.pdf 

As before, I would not expect much of what you see in the way of packaging to carry over to the US market vehicles next year. Audi of America has already stated that things like sunroof, Bluetooth prep, pre-sense basic, MMI basic and leather will be standard on our cars. 

Assuming the base A3 1.8TFSI comes to us around the $28,900 mark (which is where I'm betting things fall, plus or minus delivery charges), that's a pretty darn well equipped. My guess is that $33k gets you into the 2.0TFSI Quattro configuration. 

I think we can pretty safely guess that the 2.0TFSI will come in at 220hp. This would help explain Audi of America's move to 'bump' the horsepower on the A4 to 220 for MY2014. 

I find it interesting that Audi keeps kicking the can on the release of the full LED headlamps in the A3 range. They were supposed to become available for order last summer, then it was Q4 2012, then it was summer 2013, and now LED lamps will be available "at a later date".


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's the best view I've yet seen of the pano roof. The description is only somewhat helpful, but it seems the panel is at least more useful than it is in a CC, for example. It sounds like it probably lifts and slides back over the top of the roof? 

I'm hoping it does more than just tilt, at least.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Remember that the A4 longitudinal 2.0T has the valve-lift feature that the A3's transverse-mount lacks. For 2013 that's an 11 hp difference.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Travis, looking forward to seeing the A3 Sedan in the metal. 
I'm having difficulty down loading the UK brochure. :laugh:


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Looks like the factory 18s are 8" wide now instead of 7.5" on the outgoing 8P.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

mike3141 said:


> Remember that the A4 longitudinal 2.0T has the valve-lift feature that the A3's transverse-mount lacks. For 2013 that's an 11 hp difference.


 Interesting, would this be in the S3 would be a question?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> Interesting, would this be in the S3 would be a question?


 Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding was that the Gen 3 EA888 1.8TFSI and 2.0TFSI in Audi guise will both include valve-lift as standard across the board in both the longitudinal and transverse configurations.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Someone can correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding was that the Gen 3 EA888 1.8TFSI and 2.0TFSI in Audi guise will both include valve-lift as standard across the board in both the longitudinal and transverse configurations.


 This is what I thought, just curious on the additional tech between the A3 2.0TFSI vs S3 more then anything, besides potentially a bigger turbo. I bet it is something that we won't know until someone gets their hands on the A3 2.0TFSI, I am sure some tuners have been fiddling with the S3 already


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This is one of those "duh" questions, but we have no reason to expect the S3 motor to be anything other than chain-driven, right?


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Not that I'm interested in an A3 sedan but let's hope that the 2.0T we get will have more than 200hp.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Finally got a chance to go over the brochure.... I cant wait...... Lots of great features.... interesting to see what NA get.... only thing now is hoping for price parody between USA and Canada lol....


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

mike3141 said:


> Not that I'm interested in an A3 sedan but let's hope that the 2.0T we get will have more than 200hp.


 
That's a given. 

Even the "handicaped" Gen3 EA888 2.0T that the GLI and beetles get are 210 hp.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

mike3141 said:


> Not that I'm interested in an A3 sedan but let's hope that the 2.0T we get will have more than 200hp.


Judging by Audi's move to bump the A4's 2.0T from 210 to 220 and the new GTI's output being set at 220, it's a pretty safe bet that we're going to get the A3 EA888 2.0TFSI at 220hp to put enough distance between it and the 170hp 1.8TFSI.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Based on the AoA press release it looks like the 1.8TFSI will be used in the FWD A3 and the 2 2.0TFSI engines for the quattro A3s and S3.


----------

